# Video Editing using Sony Vegas: crash course



## badmephisto (May 17, 2009)

Post-processing videos adds a lot of value to your presentation. I think that more of us YouTube users should be using video editing tools to dramatically increase the quality of our videos. In this vain I published a video yesterday about how you can use Sony Vegas to make better videos: 






I'm hoping that more cubers, especially when trying to make a tutorial for something, will consider using this tool to enhance their presentation.

*The effects I cover:*
Speeing up/slowing down parts of your video
Fading in/out
Continuous transition between clips
Video effects (such as blur etc.)
Inserting Text and Images


If anyone tries to get this working, i'd love to hear your impressions.


----------



## d4m4s74 (May 17, 2009)

I use good old Adobe After effects (got a free license from school)
tutorials for that can be found everywhere


----------



## teller (May 17, 2009)

I'm still a noob at Vegas, so this was really good to watch, thanks!

Looks like the price has come down: Vegas 9.0 on Amazon for ~$50


----------



## MistArts (May 17, 2009)

The resizing in Vegas is annoying. I prefer UleadStudio.


----------



## JLarsen (May 17, 2009)

I got vegas and erm..."got around" the 600 dollars. I'm in the midst of making my first video in it as opposed to windows movie maker which is garbage. It works great, and looks very professional. I need to think of how I could use it effectively in a tutorial though.


----------



## StachuK1992 (May 17, 2009)

666 posts
omgz!!!

ontopic:
Again, meph; thanks a lot!


----------



## Stefan (May 18, 2009)

Is anything of this not possible or harder to do with the $50 version? I've tried the trial version of that recently and what I see in your video looks just like it.


----------



## luke1984 (May 18, 2009)

d4m4s74 said:


> I use good old Adobe After effects (got a free license from school)
> tutorials for that can be found everywhere



Me too, it's perfect for all editing tasks, from simple post-production to advanced editing. I love it!


----------



## badmephisto (May 19, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> Is anything of this not possible or harder to do with the $50 version? I've tried the trial version of that recently and what I see in your video looks just like it.



the $50 thing is a scaled down version of Sony Vegas. apparently it limits the total number of video and audio tracks to 4... but I've never used it before so I don't know about any other limitations. My guess is that it is probably good enough for most non-professional videos. So if you don't want to be a part of the pirate train, this might be a good alternative.


----------



## anderson26 (May 19, 2009)

Are you going to make it out to the TOS this summer badmephisto?


----------

